# Homesteading Singles Thread - January



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

We've definitely hit January, one of the highs in the forecast this week is -7! Even my heated water bottles can't keep up with that and I'm making extra trips out with water for the buns.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

we used to use stainless bowls in minus temps, more of a pain but the buns got water!! a quick dash in a pail of hot water freed them of ice


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Bought a billy today and put him in with the girls (and the cows). Everybody came to check him out, and he seemed to fit in right away. He was butting heads and wagging his tail when we left him.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Prepping for a nor'easter heading our way. Food, generator, heater, flashlights, etc. all set. Bring it on!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Ramblin Wreck said:


> Bought a billy today and put him in with the girls (and the cows). Everybody came to check him out, and he seemed to fit in right away. He was butting heads and wagging his tail when we left him.


You hate them goats so much you just had to buy another one lol. Don't leave the keys in your tractor. I just knocked off 5 hours of written continuing education credit toward 15 required annually running double windows for the more than occasional break. Reading about colostrum shown effective being used by HIV patients to help with infectious diarrhea and vaccinating the cows to develop antibodies that pass into the colostrum (How about anthrax, rabies? lol) and elderberry popped up in the course as well with its antiviral activity. A lot of this stuff crosses over as useful in a normal healthy homesteady confirmation of what really works.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Goats are bad, but they keep the pasture clean. Also, all the kids (human type) and neighbors have been begging to see more kidds. I got the brownish (they say light red) boy in the 2nd picture. 

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/wat/grd/4233937841.html

My nephew was smitten with the young lady who, along with her Dad, showed us the goats. She was a good negotiator too. Her knowledge (and affection) for goats far exceeds mine. But hey, I can drive a manual shift and she can't. So there is that.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I've never priced boer. I picture everything much cheaper in Georgia. That's a fine looking goat.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

doodlemom said:


> I've never priced boer. I picture everything much cheaper in Georgia. That's a fine looking goat.


Cows and goats are way up in price right now, but on average, yeah things tend to be less expensive here than in the northeast.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

roadless said:


> Prepping for a nor'easter heading our way. Food, generator, heater, flashlights, etc. all set. Bring it on!


Same here. I think it is going to kick our butts.

Might get ten inches tomorrow here. Temp going down to 3 on Friday with wind chills bellow zero.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Did the polar bear swim at coney island again this year. 32 or 33 in temp on the beach, god knows what the water was. Took a dip, hung out on the beach, then took another longer dip. Man, cold as heck. I was going numb.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Viggie are you eating those rabbits?


Would be nice to raise a sheep or two. Lamb chops are costly as well as a leg of lamb.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I will be getting meat litters from them, they'll be old enough to breed in early spring. The ladies are New Zealands and their boyfriend is a Silver Fox/New Zealand mix.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice viggie. So, you will get two crops of meat a year right from one Doe?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I doubt anyone was out at the polar bear swim today. it was so cold. I didn't see anything on the news at all. there are some toughies so may be they did. I definitely wasn't there. I had to put all my gear on just to take the refuse to the curb. if I had to strip off in that I'd be dead in minutes . we had our first homicide of the year this morning or it looks like it right now. ~Georgia.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

4-6 litters sounds to be about average.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Mended the fence twice today, my LGD's ate threw wire to get away from the fireworks. I will be glad when this day is over!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I showed my friend and her husband how to process rabbits. They gave me one for my help and I will make rabbit stew tomorrow!!!
Thinking about my spring garden and starting to get a little excited.... =)


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

newfieannie said:


> I doubt anyone was out at the polar bear swim today. it was so cold. I didn't see anything on the news at all. there are some toughies so may be they did. I definitely wasn't there. I had to put all my gear on just to take the refuse to the curb. if I had to strip off in that I'd be dead in minutes . we had our first homicide of the year this morning or it looks like it right now. ~Georgia.


A polar bear swim in New Scotland where you live or here? There were people at our dip.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

doodlemom said:


> I've never priced boer.


Maybe it is because I drank too much beer tonight but I read that as "I've never priced beer".


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Viggie, I look forward to the day I have enough room to raise rabbits for meat.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

no. I meant here. they have it every NYD. I just didn't see anything about it on the news this year which is the closest I want to get to it. was nova scotia called new Scotland at one time? I don't know too much about it. and growing up we were taught about England. ~Georgia.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

newfieannie said:


> no. I meant here. they have it every NYD. I just didn't see anything about it on the news this year which is the closest I want to get to it. was nova scotia called new Scotland at one time? I don't know too much about it. and growing up we were taught about England. ~Georgia.


 
Nova Scotia, I thought it meant New Scotland. I might be wrong. There was a massive migration of scots there at one point I believe.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yes, you are correct CB. I found a site that I have bookmarked. very interesting reading.even the ns flag is a combination of the flags of Scotland. I didn't know this stuff. I should know more about the province I have lived in since 72. I fly the newfoundland flag in my yard. ~Georgia.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

newfieannie said:


> yes, you are correct CB. I found a site that I have bookmarked. very interesting reading.even the ns flag is a combination of the flags of Scotland. I didn't know this stuff. I should know more about the province I have lived in since 72. I fly the newfoundland flag in my yard. ~Georgia.


I believe the scots came over after the English finally took Scotland by force. Many people just packed up and left rather then be ruled by the English. Nova scotia may have been a sovereign territory at one point and then sucked into the empire.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

With this section I finally passed the halfway mark on my cross stitch.










And it is cold. Very cold. And snowed just for rush hour. And the furnace was broken at work.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

bet ya wish that stove was real!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Seed catalogs are flooding in. I found 3 special squashes this year just before Christmas. One was not special in the 80s and prior, but then it disappeared. Just heirloom varieties of 2 that we used to grow all the time, but then abandoned for the modern improved varieties that ripen earlier and have thinner skin and are smaller so you don't have to get a handsaw to cut into that butternut the size of a child lol. I wasn't sure if I'd struck gold until I tasted the sweet butter nuttiness today. I found the actual squash that someone grew and tried to sell, but nobody would buy back in October. They were just sitting in a cold greenhouse unwanted with $50 written on the huge pink pumpkin and $25 on the butternut. We were supposed to be Christmas shopping, but I saw the butternut and said. Is that a banana squash??? No holy cow help me lift this I want it and was expecting to pay full price as I'm not a haggler, but got it half price then said I'll take one of each. Then I brought it to my mom's saying Mom, Mom! look at my butternut squash! She was impressed which is unusual. Also bought a mystery squash . 
I have no idea what this is looks like a giant birdhouse gourd got funky with a delicata. I hope these seeds reflect their parents.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

I was routing around in one of my leather jackets today and found the squash seeds I know I bought last April but could never find! hope they germinate well this spring.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Spent New Year's Eve/Day at Spider Floss Meadow next to FallingDown Cabin under the Polka Dot Tree. Tortilla Soup with Rice, and chai for supper with hunks of Roast Beast fire roasted on the point of a Big Knife. Midnight announced by the shots of revelers' high powered rifles ripping through the air, rippling crackle and hiss(btw we were a mile into weyerhauser). Stars came and went through the thickening and thinning flow of fog. Morning brightened with that cold sharp winter sun. Fetching stream water(which remained unfiltered) we found where the elk dance in the duff, perhaps drumming up truffles. We followed their path further up and further in and found the high rocky knob where evergreen huckleberries frowse the hillside. And heard Something Big rattling the bush below. Yeah that.

I swear this is a true story in all its detail. Heh.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I figured out the huge mystery squash:
http://www.rareseeds.com/green-striped-cushaw-squa/

The name of the place was Burnettes on rt 85 in Salem,CT used to be Salem Country Gardens, but it was foreclosed on and bought back by the family.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

doodlemom said:


> I figured out the huge mystery squash:
> http://www.rareseeds.com/green-striped-cushaw-squa/


Is this the extra large squash or the mystery squash, or are they the same squash?


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

The cushaw seemed huge to me until I looked up it's normal sized, but the butternut was huge and is heating the house in the oven and the pink pumpkin is huge. They sat on display viewed by lots and lots of people as fall harvest novelty, but nobody bought them probably because they were huge and expensive.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

out through my back door early this morning before we got most of the snow and whiteouts. it is up so high now I can't get the door open. not that I'd want to go out. I can't even see the next door neighbors house. I'm not worrying about it. everything will be calm tomorrow and my son is off so he will be in to shovel me out. got lots of food and the power is still on. ~Georgia


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Glad you still have power newfieannie. Do you have a backup heat source in case the power fails?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

all I have RW is the gas fireplace upstairs. wouldn't have the blower but it sure gives out lots of heat. not sure if that would be enough. haven't had to test it out. I'm in the process of getting back-up. I have only lost power twice in 6 years . one was when someone hit a pole a few doors away. for cooking I have 3 camp stoves and a bunch of canned heat. and tons of food!

the plumbers have been working straight out around Halifax. burst pipes all over. -29 C with the windchill last night. first thing I did at 5am was check my water. everything is ok. this is a very solid well built place. ~Georgia.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

It's 7f here so pink pumpkin is getting hacked up and baked for warm chicken treats.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Georgia, I am so glad I dont live up north anymore, just looking at your pic made me sneeze....LOL


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm sick of it myself and winter has only just started. I wish lately I had kept the condo in florida. I do know one thing. after my son comes in tomorrow and gets it shovelled I will try to find someone to come in after every snowfall.he lives 40 miles away and has been at his own since this morning. I always do all my own work but this is it for me with snow. at least this much snow. ~Georgia


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Blizzards are the pits 

Here it's just cold. They've already closed schools for Monday for dangerous cold, right now the forecast is a high -13 and a low of -25, and expected windchills to -50. Brrz.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Sorry viggie, it is a balmy 7 here. The wind is not fun. We now have about a foot of snow.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Well we got about 9 inches of snow. Guess Hercules and his 12 inches stayed up north by Shygal. LOL

We have someone do snow removal--it's part of the package for the tenants we have. Plus there's one single driveway and one three-car wide driveway and walkways all around the building. I'm not doing it anymore and don't want my 79-year old dad doing it either. The landscaper did it before the town finished plowing and the end of the driveway got dumped with what I can't even fathom how deep snow. I just shoveled some of it and boy am I out of shape. That four months of recuperating after the surgeries really left me soft (and not in the right spots--LOL).


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

viggie said:


> Blizzards are the pits
> 
> Here it's just cold. They've already closed schools for Monday for dangerous cold, right now the forecast is a high -13 and a low of -25, and expected windchills to -50. Brrz.


glad they are being proactive and letting the parents get some child care in place! bussing would be mighty cold with a good possibility of frostbite!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

he's got it done. at least enough so I can get the car out. just nowhere to put it if we have another one like this. he also did it up the steps and around back to the deck and out to the gate for the mailman. only took him about one and a half hours. that's with just a shovel. he's like his mother for work.I just sent him off with lots of grub. knitted socks and mitts. 

I think i'll check kijiji to see if I can arrange something for next time. I didn't think of that. it was so hard not being able to go out and help. still have the sidewalk guy to come around yet but that's nothing compared to what the street plough left. our power stayed on through it all. my people in newfoundland are in the dark right now so it could be worse. ~Georgia


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Wow Georgia that's a lot of snow!! Glad you have a peace of mind knowing it is done!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

A lot of snow indeed!! Stay warm newfieannie.

We may not make it to 40F today, and they're predicting single digit temps on Monday/Tuesday and a rain snow mix in the early AM hours on Monday. Also, sustained winds of 25mph with gusts of 50 mph are supposed to come in with the colder weather. Of course this would be the time that two of the heifers would start discharging from their backside, which usually means they'll birth in the next day or two. Got them put up in the barn now, which they don't like. All the other cows are jealous because the "incarcerated" cows are getting sweet feed along with their hay. I guess everyone, including cows, want what they don't have.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

So itâs been an interesting few weeks, and technically, this is a Homesteading Singles â December tale, but perhaps you all will kindly overlook the formalities.

We had a record-breaking cold snap in early December. They always seem to come around then. I hate them, but I was ready and feeling smug: All the pipes were wrapped; the door to the attic opened wide so heat could get up there; wood stacked at the ready; heat lamps supplied for chickens, cats and outdoor dog, their shelters stuffed with straw for extra warmth. Stock tank heater doing duty for the pigsâ water; extra food rations hauled to convenient spots; light on in the pump house to keep it warm. Llamas have access to a year-round spring. Extra water stored for me, too, in case of a power outage, and I knew to trickle the taps for the duration. Everyone was looked after. I had survived colder cold in Montana, and I could handle anything â or so I thought.

Overnight on Friday the 6th and most of the next day, we were treated to one of the most aggressive snowfalls Iâve seen since I moved here, about a foot of powder. It reminded me of exactly why I hate snow.

These pics were snapped at about the halfway point of the snowfall:
























I slogged around the place doing my chores, but it was merely inconvenient to do it bundled up and looking like an overstuffed scarecrow wearing a purple hat. The cold was the nasty part.

As I dispensed animal food to the various farm mates, I heard a plaintive little cry: âMeow!â 

This is not unusual. I looked around but could not see any of my three cats. âMeow!!â came the cry again, with more insistence.

One of my cats cries compulsively. She complains to management non-stop. So I did what I always do. I ignored the racket.

But eventually, it dawned on me that this meowing sound issued from an unexpected location. I looked up into one of the 80-foot Douglas fir trees standing 30 feet to the southwest of my house â and there was Kevin, my only male cat. Heâs a handsome fellow, one I rescued as a kitten along with his noisy sister from a neighbor. He has the look of a Maine **** cat, but heâs a mutt, Iâm sure. Still, heâs quite the entertaining character around this place. And there he was, perched in the lowest branches of the tree about 40 feet up. He made it clear he anticipated a helping hand.

Idiot, I thought. Heâll come down when heâs ready. I carried on with my chores.

But the day wore on, and every time I glanced out the window, Kevin was steadfast in his tree. I began to worry in earnest. The overnight temperatures were forecast to drop near zero. As it was, the temperature never climbed much above 20F that day. I suited up again and ventured forth, armed with a tin of sardines. I coaxed and coaxed, but Kevin just stuck to his post and continued his entreaties at me to come to his rescue.

I resorted to more drastic measures. I started with a slingshot and graduated to shooting into branches over his head in the hope of persuading him that âDownâ was the preferred direction. He remained unconvinced.

I cast about for other options. I thought about blasting him out of the tree with a hose, but the outside water was frozen solid. I had no ladder nearly tall enough to climb up to him, not even if I erected it from the bed of my pickup truck â and I wasnât particularly keen to try in any case, with all the snow and ice. I briefly considered my leaf blower but worried it would only scare him further up into the tree.

At last, miserable over the decision, I gave up and hoped he would work it out for himself before he became a kitty popsicle. Curiosity killed the cat, as they say, with cheerless, uncanny accuracy.

But that evening, inspiration struck! I remembered someone who had done work for me trimming branches and who could climb that tree like a squirrel. I resolved if Kevin was still alive in the morning, I would call James. I hardly slept for worry over the freezing cat.

Next morning, I scurried out before dawn. My outdoor thermometers registered -3F. But there it was: âMeow!â came the weak little voice. I waited as long as I could to respect Jamesâs Sunday morning. At 7:30 a.m., I waited no longer. I got his voice mail, left a detailed message as instructed and hoped for the best.

Amazingly, he called back.

First words out of his mouth were, âRae, I donât like doing these. Hereâs whatâs going to happen: I am going to drive all the way up there in this crazy snow, climb the tree, and Kevin is going to climb as far as he can to the top, trying to get away from me. Eventually, one or both of us will fall.â

âJames, if we donât try, heâs dead for sure. He wonât make it another night. I just canât walk around for 6 months with a cat carcass stuck up in a tree, formerly a pet, reminding me of what a horrible person I am to have done nothing! Canât I persuade you?â

âIâm going to charge you $300. And the cat carcass wonât last 6 months. Still want me to come?â he replied.

I struggled to catch my breath and said, with a false note of bright enthusiasm, âOf course!â

Apparently, these were the magic words.

James has a duelie (as one would expect, with what he charges!), else he wouldnât have gotten up here that day. He probably would have preferred to get stuck in the snow. But two hours later, he blazed a trail down my driveway with his wife to attempt Kevinâs rescue. He kitted out quickly into his spikes and walked up the tree (Iâm always amazed to watch someone do that), carrying a valise into which he might stuff Kevin if a capture was accomplished. Kevin seemed lethargic at first, but as James stopped to secure his safety ropes, Kevin scoped out an escape route: Upward, naturally. James followed with the single-mindedness of The Terminator â which might have been exactly what made Kevin so nervous. Together, they slinked ever upward.

For the next 45 minutes, branches fell and many bad words were heard. Soon the two of them were swaying precariously together at the tippy-top of the tree and I could watch no longer. I turned away. Jamesâs wife gave a running commentary: âOh! OH!! Kevinâs gone out on a limb! Stop, Kevin! James, be CAREFUL!â

Then I heard James exclaim, âOh, no you donât, you bugger!!â More bad noises wafted down from the tree.

Kevin managed to break his fall three times on the way down, but he fell unimpeded for the last 40 feet. According to accounts, he righted himself, landed on his feet and took off like, well, a scalded cat. Or perhaps just a nearly frozen one.

James returned to the ground and I forked over the $300, along with a bottle of wine to say thanks. James mentioned that he had observed blood coming from Kevinâs nose â a sure sign of the excessive cold he suffered. As they left, it occurred to me Iâd never spent so much money to watch a cat fall out of a tree.

I didnât see Kevin again, despite hours of calling and hunting. I left out food and water next to the heat lamp in my workshop, but no sign of my sweet, stupid, over-adventurous feline. Very sad, and I felt quite ridiculous over the whole caper.

A week later, I went out to do my usual rounds feeding the animals. There was Kevin, sat atop the shelf next to his food bowl, licking his paws and looking at me like nothing had happened. I laughed like a madwoman for 20 minutes. Best present I ever got over the holidays!

And here I thought I was ready for anything.

The fun wasnât over, but thatâs enough for now, I think.

The survivor, minus at least half a dozen lives:


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Best laid plans. You have to laugh to keep from crying.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Glad you and the menagerie made it through. The snow in the trees sure is beautiful.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Done planning the garden. Seems this year's new varieties are geared toward container gardening. Mama Mia Giallo and Red Belt peppers I like for improved disease resistance.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Five stars awesome roll recipe for butternut squash http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Winter...squash&e8=Quick Search&event10=1&e7=Home Page. Butternut squash is also excellent subbed in the pumpkin pancake recipe on all recipes. Which was today's recipes along with packing some in the freezer. Baked up some salted pie pumpkin seeds too. As an aside funny, the chicken's yolks are a much deeper orange from all the squash and carrot rinds/ peels they get. Next project is butternut/cheese ravioli and a perogie recipe I need to find. Not gonna get squashed out because there are way too many different and interesting ways to serve it up.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Dang, sounds good doodle. Have I said I work for food?


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

After 9 days in the wild snowmachining, ice fishing and eating like a king..... king crab, pork steaks and my new favorite..... burbot.

My neighbor drops off 60 pounds of fresh road kill moose. Gonna clean it up tomorrow and grind up some sausage and cut the ribs up for smoking.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh so glad Kevin is ok. Beautiful pictures. So odd that I have no snow. Been suffering head cold this week. Supposed to go back to work tomorrow but being sick I'm not. Had big DIY
plan for my vacation time but being sick shut that down. Will have to take more time next month or so....


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

It's 57f thunder, lightening and rain now:shrug:


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

http://allrecipes.com/video/326/butternut-squash-cakes/detail.aspx?prop24=RR_RelatedVideo
Shredding raw winter squash in advance for freezer storage to make hash cake recipes is something I've never thought of. A pinch of that might be good in a stir fry or fried rice too.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

doodlemom said:


> It's 57f thunder, lightening and rain now:shrug:


Same here Doodle. All my snow is gone gre:


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

+9C and rain here now. couldn't be too much rain right now for me. I can see the banks of snow getting smaller in the driveway. I was out to the grocery store. shelves are practically bare in the store that I frequent. something to do with the trucks coming from new Brunswick I was told. dangerous driving too because of the high snow banks. you don't think there's anyone there and they will come out quickly around a snowbank. I was mostly riding the brake today. only accident I ever had was running in to the horse and cart when I was learning(knock on wood) I don't want to start now. ~Georgia.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Saw windchills down to -42 today but we may well have gotten the -50 they were predicting. We had the sort of wind that makes it hard to suck air. My good lil car gave me a single chug but got 'er done. The buns had a lil frost in their whiskers come evening but are active and were eager for more fresh water.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

What 14F looks like in TN.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Didn't do a darn thing today except play here a bit and sleep. My cold has knocked it out of me that I even called in sick to work today. Will go tomorrow but I only have to go in at 1:30 till 9:30, so I can sleep in. 

It was warm and raining when I let Porter out this morning at about 8am, 55*. Now it's getting cold again.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Tommyice said:


> Didn't do a darn thing today except play here a bit and sleep. My cold has knocked it out of me that I even called in sick to work today. Will go tomorrow but I only have to go in at 1:30 till 9:30, so I can sleep in.
> 
> It was warm and raining when I let Porter out this morning at about 8am, 55*. Now it's getting cold again.


I hope you get to feeling better soon!!


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Gotta grind up some moose into sausage. Cut some ribs, pack and wrap.

Gonna suck as I bruised a couple ribs. It hurts to breathe.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

I broke some ribs once.. Don't want to ever go thru something like that again. Not sure if everything isn't connected to your ribs. Take care and get better lonely.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Echoesechos said:


> Oh so glad Kevin is ok. Beautiful pictures. So odd that I have no snow. Been suffering head cold this week. Supposed to go back to work tomorrow but being sick I'm not. Had big DIY
> plan for my vacation time but being sick shut that down. Will have to take more time next month or so....


Really sorry you're feeling poorly, Echoes. I hope your recovery is swift and your DIY projects can be tackled sooner rather than later. At least it's sure to be warmer when you do!

I, too, am puzzled you had no snow. We had enough to share up here, I can tell you. Very different to other snow events I've experienced here. The cold was the thing. The snow wouldn't melt, for a start. Half a dozen friends were without running water -- I was the only one who managed to keep mine going and the offer of showers was open to all. Problem was, few wanted to chain up to get down my driveway!

After a week, my water quit, too. I thought the pipes along an outside wall had frozen, so I threw the cabinet doors back open and overheated the house by pushing the wood burner to its maximum capacity. No joy. No broken pipes I could detect, so finally had to call my water guys. They've heard from me a lot recently, having replaced the well pump and dealt with another strange water crisis less than a year ago. They were kind enough to fit me into their very overtaxed schedule.

Turned out a pressure switch had failed. The repair fellow congratulated me on being his only customer whose water issue was unrelated to the big freeze. I asked if that entitled me to a discount. Strangely, the answer was no! 

We got the water running again, but the water pressure wasn't up to scratch. Dusk was falling, and the water guy and I exchanged a look. We both knew what the reduced pressure meant. He made a quick exit. I wasn't going to walk the property in the dark with all that snow and ice, trying to discern where the pipes had broken. Decided to wait till first light. Ahh, if only I had walked out just to the hen house... 

Next morning I instantly worked out that I had neglected to close a shut-off valve out there I was SURE I'd closed last summer. (Note to self: Always double-check!!) The well pump ran all night, and my hens were trying to turn into ducks! Cleaning up THAT mess in the middle of those freezing temperatures sure was fun.

I decided to clean the snow off my car more than a week after the snow storm. I brushed it all off with a broom -- not a single ice crystal on it, because it hadn't melted AT ALL. Crazy.

If this is the new normal, I'm moving to Sint Maarten. :grump:


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

It was in the 20's today. The sun was shining bright. Absolutely beautiful. I got out and trimmed my fruit trees. The whole time I was trimming I was thinking I hope I'm doing this right because even if I'm not it's got to be done so I kept at it. Lol I guess I will know this spring.

I made a loaf of bread and fried up some bacon pieces and ends I had in the freezer. After those things are frozen you can't break them apart when you want some so I fried the whole thing. I guess I will put them back in the freezer and use a little at a time.

Just like the tree trimming I don't know if it was right but it needed to be done.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I was pricing seed potatoes and throwing up my arms thinking I should just use the ones from the grocery store chopped up and sulfur coated. Where the heck is a good deal on seed potatoes delivered? As an aside all the fresh garlic at the Stop and Shop is from China. I bought the seed garlic assortment from Burpee's because I had a gift card. When I go to buy something I get analitical about it and start looking all over the place comparing even though it's free lol.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

You too? That's me with saving gas and driving time. One store is north, 45 min, the other is south, half an hour. I'll sit and figure out how I can switch this food or that to a certain day so I don't have to pass by the house on the way to finish a shopping list. What's wrong with us??


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Mistake- The fresh Stop and Shop jumbo garlic is from China. Otherwise Chile, Argentina, Mexico.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

doodlemom said:


> I was pricing seed potatoes and throwing up my arms thinking I should just use the ones from the grocery store chopped up and sulfur coated. Where the heck is a good deal on seed potatoes delivered? As an aside all the fresh garlic at the Stop and Shop is from China. I bought the seed garlic assortment from Burpee's because I had a gift card. When I go to buy something I get analitical about it and start looking all over the place comparing even though it's free lol.


 
I had success using garlic from the store as seed but never had any luck with potatoes other then sweet potatoes producing anything other then the worst smelling gunk under the soil.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Before the internet grocery store garlic and local farmer supplies was all the seed sources I had.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Drinking beer by oil light. Cold here tonight. Downton abbey is back on. Making Mead for the first time.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

The way potatoes used to be peeled around here, one year I got 36 healthy starts from the compost pile. They were bushier than my seed potato plants too. Just ordered my gooseberries, currants, and thornless blackberries today. Went nuts trying to pick one source (save on shipping). There was always one co. out of three choices that had everything else but one thing. I finally went with Jungs.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I ordered wholesale for those things Hartmann's plant co years ago.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

doodlemom said:


> Before the internet grocery store garlic and local farmer supplies was all the seed sources I had.


Why not, it works just the same and it is a quarter of the price.

Do you grow some for the tops? I use to plant it for the tops because I could pull them all out before the spring planting. They make a really strong pesto that is good for cleaning the blood after the winter.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

CB, You might want to look into garlic chives. You can grow them in a pot and bring them inside in winter. They're pretty pungent.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I buy from millers nursery in upstate ny, they have good plants at decent prices. 

I have no luck with my gooseberries. They flower before the bees come out to play, so I have never had gooseberries from them.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes very good greens!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

sustainabilly said:


> CB, You might want to look into garlic chives. You can grow them in a pot and bring them inside in winter. They're pretty pungent.


Are garlic chives the same as chives? 

I have a large chive patch already that gives me more chives then I can ever use. Chive flowers are good in salad.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Garlic chives are strappy, white flowered and garlicy. Which reminds me I paid a lot for a special giant garlic chive seed variety that never grew, bummer.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

City Bound said:


> I buy from millers nursery in upstate ny, they have good plants at decent prices.
> 
> I have no luck with my gooseberries. They flower before the bees come out to play, so I have never had gooseberries from them.


A lot of people buy two different kinds even though the books will tell you they're self-fruitful. I'm getting Hinnomaki Red and Pixwell.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

OK. I see. Garlic chives are flat and have white flowers. I have seen them in the Chinese market.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

sustainabilly said:


> A lot of people buy two different kinds even though the books will tell you they're self-fruitful. I'm getting Hinnomaki Red and Pixwell.


I was thinking along those lines, so last spring I bought three more varieties from Millers. If they have the magic touch then I will have gooseberries this year. I was also not giving them enough light. I read that they were not to picky about semi-shade so that is where I had them, then I read that they need full sun. Oh bother! If only these plants could talk to tell me what they wanted.

Gooseberries taste like Kiwi to me.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I haven't had them for twenty years. Ever since WI. My small fruits are going to be in one central location instead of all spread out. The ones I already have are too much trouble to harvest where they currently are.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Getting scratched to pieces and worrying about ticks is half the fun.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

For some reason copperheads like to hang near my blueberries, and the Jap beetles are too rough on the Nanking cherries, where they are. Those are being moved to the new area. That puts them near the peach tree too.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

gooseberries have some wicked thorns.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Thorns don't bother me if I have no choice. Picking a couple of gals of wild black berries per year has broke me from that. But, copperheads? UM, NO!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Captivator is thornless.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I thought of it doodle, but I picked Hinnomaki for the flavor and fresh eating qualities. They're good for work lunch.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Frozen pipes this morning....:hair


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

roadless said:


> Frozen pipes this morning....:hair


not fun!! had the same issue this am, a load of laundry through the dryer cleared it up! taps on a slight trickle.

hope you get yours cleared as easy


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Still no water. Any idea how to thaw the pipes? The doors are open where the sinks are, used hair dryer and heater on them, ran the dryer, the pipes do have heat tape on them.....what else can I do? I live in a mobile home.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

start where the water enters the system and keep going till you find where it is not.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Whew finally got some water!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Can you get some square bales of hay to put around the foundation? I know that would be a lot but it may help.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I don't know tambo I might get a nasty letter from the "trailer park police".


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Was in an old 100 year garage today with a staircase up to a spacious loft. only 17 feet long but it would make a lovely cottage for a couple.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Sounds cool City Bound, I love unusual living spaces.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

you might have to get someone come in with a blowtorch. mine froze one winter and I never got it back until everything started to thaw in the spring. spent the rest of the winter hauling water from the well. ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

roadless said:


> I don't know tambo I might get a nasty letter from the "trailer park police".


Yes you probably would


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

roadless said:


> Sounds cool City Bound, I love unusual living spaces.


Thanks. The roof was a gambrel roof so the second floor had a lot of head room and space for the stairs to come up.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

There are some goofy rules here Tambo. The one that really breaks my heart is that dogs cannot be over 35 lbs. My sweet girl Charity is quite a bit larger...she has a great life at a farm but I miss her.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

City Bound said:


> Thanks. The roof was a gambrel roof so the second floor had a lot of head room and space for the stairs to come up.



I don't need much head room at 5 ft!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

roadless said:


> I don't need much head room at 5 ft!


 
that is kind of tall.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

This morning at the local breakfast watering hole, the guy I sat down to eat breakfast with was longing to start his garden. It was coming a "Noah's Ark" flood outside, so I suggested water lilies as something he might consider. Between cycles of wet, cold, and very windy (brother's heavy duty gas grill was blown off the porch this morning), it's been very difficult to get anything done at all. I had intended to cut firewood yesterday, but the rain came early and stopped that. So I worked on getting my tax receipts organized, such a joyous homesteading chore. I did manage to get ten pear trees pruned this week, but that's not much of a "showing".

Is anybody else getting anything done, farm/homestead wise?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

springlike conditions here today. same tomorrow. I've been trying to widen the driveway but the rain is pouring down so I hope that will take most of it.

dropped into the SA yesterday when out thrifting. picked up these Victorian style chairs for 5dollars each. they had just come in. good thing I got there before the dealers showed up. they would have been gone. in excellent shape. not a mark on the fabric either. but I plan to strip them down and cover with a wine colored velvet to make them look more Victorian. ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

This is what I've been doing.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Awesome deal on the chairs!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Fantastic on those chairs Georgia! Love them, even in that fabric.

Here it's the same poop, different pile kinda existence.

Although this week has been trials with Verizon yearly event. Every year I have at least one big problem with them. So this week it started with 3/4 of the regular channels I watch (some PBS, cooking, home improvement and news) being all pixelated and no sound. Did the usual unplug all the crap--wait--plug back in and no go. The sent me a new splitter, same crap. Picked up a new set top box, same crap only black screen now. Seems to be channels that use the same frequency. Tomorrow between 1 and 5 a tech will be coming out. Can't wait. 

Oh well, at least I still have internet and phone. (Although I probably just jinxed it) and the areas where the equipment hook have been receiving a real cleaning LOL


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

It was a real rough week for us at work, and Monday I start a 3 week long project that looks pretty difficult. But things at home are going well. Got some cooking and baking done today and let the baby bunnies out to play. Mama started a shed this week, and she gave me this bunch of softness.










Finished another section of my Proverbs 31 wallhanging...just 2 more to go! It'll feel real good to get it done this winter, and I already picked out the pattern and linen for the next project so I'm eager to get that one started before spring chores take me back outside.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I ordered a bunch of cornish cross chicks and a couple of basic white turkey poults. I want to raise a turkey for Thanksgiving next year so I figure I can start practicing now!!!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice weather here right now. Muddy, but that's normal. Hoping the really cold stuff is all done. Maybe one more spell, though. Yesterday I pruned the cherry/berry bushes and I'll transplant them in a week or so if the weather holds. I'll continue trimming all the low branches and cleaning out greenbrier vines today. Wish I could get it to grow like a living fence, but it doesn't cooperate, LOL. This week I'll take down all the elec. fence wire around the garden to get ready for a standard wire fence. Then I'll put up two strands on the outside of the fence to discourage climbing through or over. Peanut butter on a few well placed pieces of aluminum foil, and attached to the top wire has worked so far to train the deer.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Viggie that's twice today I've seen that scripture. Not twice from you. It must be trying to tell me something. I guess I better start listening to it!!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

what an awful night we had last night. wind and rain all night. I just can't sleep when it's windy. I was watching Westward the women about 1am and I heard this loud bang. I went out around the house and couldn't see anything except shovels fallen on the back deck. but somehow it sounded like it was up towards the fireplace to me.

sure enough. the neighbors on the hill called today and wanted to know if I knew about the top part of the chimney. the shiny tubes on top have fallen down and are leaning against the roof. I don't know if rain can get in there. I hope not because we sure had some last night after I heard the bang. this was put up there when I had the chimney extended for the new roof and I had a liner put in to the fireplace. got to get on the phone first thing in the morning . one good thing if anyone remembers the pic of all the snow in my yard there is none to be seen right now. ~Georgia.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Georgia, I hope you can get all that put to rights quickly. We've had a windy stretch, too, but my only casualty so far is a dead tree down in the pig pen. Yours sounds much worse.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

we have lost most of the snow here as well, lots of ice and we are splitting wood this week so have to put down wood chips to make it no slip again. to day its fixing the hydraulic return on the loader tractor.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

well that takes care of that problem. called Black Magic chimney sweep 9am. they were on the roof by 9:45. only cost 125. it's usually 250 just to bring out the roof ladder. that's a worry off my mind. I still don't have any energy but forced myself to break up a bunch of ice that just wouldn't let go at the end of the driveway even after 2 days of mild weather. picked up all the limbs that had fallen in the yard . broke them up and put in the recycle bin. raked up the yard a bit. sawed up several small birch to use for crafts. gosh I wish we didn't have any more snow this year but I'm certain we will . it felt so good to be able to be out in the yard and see the grass. ~Georgia.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm excited, as I found Lacinato kale at Home Depot this weekend..yay! I love baby kale, and there is rain forecast tomorrow so they'll get another good soaking before I plant them in a container this weekend. Picked up some mustard greens too, and a pineapple sage. I've not planted one of those since my husband died. Always great to pinch some leaves of that into a glass of tea, and the bees and hummingbirds love it.

But my landlord threw away my banana tree  I will be so glad when one day again I have my own place where no one touches my stuff!!!

~ST


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I do like pineapple sage. have several clumps around the yard. I use the leaves to decorate my food and to make herb jelly. never tried tea with it. ~Georgia


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I do a blend of bee balm, pineapple sage, and green or black tea. Can put a little rose hip in too for vitamin C, but haven't done that yet. Alone as a tea meh.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh I must try that. I have lots of Bee Balm also. ~Georgia.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

I've made tea with my Oswego, but like doodle, you kind of have to mix it. I like mint and lemon balm with mine. Used to make rose hip tea also, very high in Vit C. If you can mix it with hibiscus, it's lovely. 

~ST


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

My only news is that I got my hair done, but I had to post it as an update because seeing this thread on the second page made me sad


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

viggie, I really like your new hair!! Very pretty!!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I hate to see this thread drop down the page also. I haven't done anything but work again so I haven't had much to contribute.

I gave away my rabbits. Something tried to get them through the cage again. Whatever it was tore up the cage beyond repair. The boy I gave them to has already got a male for them and is breeding them.

I bought a chainsaw today. I got a Stihl MS180C-BE with easy start. No more excuses for not getting that dreaded tree cleaned up now.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I haven't been up to too much either. I did get all the Christmas decorations put away--even the ones I left up from LAST year! LOL

And I ordered some purple terry to make a new bathrobe--yes it will feature some fancy embroidery so I can play with the new machine.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

My kale has grown astoundingly in the last two days. Tomorrow I hope to get it into the ground, well, container 

Viggie, I'd give money for your kind of curls. Mine are natural and end up with me looking like well, a blonde/grey ********** in this Florida humidity  I don't know any affordable way to change that, lol!

My pineapple sage has a bunch of new blooms as well. Can't wait to get my hands back in the dirt this weekend.

~ST


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

viggie said:


> My only news is that I got my hair done, but I had to post it as an update because seeing this thread on the second page made me sad


looking good. Nice green eyes.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm on my third day trying to burn a large, wet brush pile. It makes me feel like Quixote tilting at a windmill. At least I've been able to cut some firewood as I'm watching the pile not burn. For some reason, the bull came over and licked the chainsaw. That silly bovine acts more like a dog than a one ton bull.

One exciting bit of news was that I saw a red fox this morning. First one I've seen around here in I don't know when.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

RW, that's better than Sisyphus though , right? 

~ST


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

How _do_ you burn a wet rock?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

A little I should think. It's actually shrinking with each day's efforts, but I thought this was going to be a one day effort. Oh well, ya' gotta' be somewhere doing something.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Better than a sharp stick in the eye man  Besides, you get to play with fire more than one day in a row!

~ST


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Don't say that too loud in front of my youngest.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

I get a wack of cardboard and pallets burning to the windward side of a brush pile and light it up, have burned fresh cut green wood effectively. just watch there is not TO much wind!! have not had to phone the fire dept yet, but there is ALWAYS a first!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I don't have much to offer today. shovelled the driveway and walkways. then I made my first snowman this year(looks more like a dog to me) not even quarter the size I have made in previous years.(drew the kids around anyway) I was fighting against the weather though. the snow is melting fast and I wanted to be able to say I at least made one this year. made the cap from an old sweater of mine. put out my old one I made from scrap board also. ~Georgia


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

fordson major said:


> I get a wack of cardboard and pallets burning to the windward side of a brush pile and light it up, have burned fresh cut green wood effectively. just watch there is not TO much wind!! have not had to phone the fire dept yet, but there is ALWAYS a first!


Ugh, you've reminded me I've got a pile to burn soon. Not my favorite thing but must be done with all the wind-fall I get. 

One thing I've found quite effective for getting a good fire going with dampish wood is used vegetable oil. I don't deep fry often, but I don't reuse the oil when I do -- so it tends to accumulate through the year. Pour that on your pallets and pick up the phone -- just in case.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

We use diesel soaked wood chips to get difficult piles going. Helps make a good heat source to start and will get it going and then it stays going. Handpiles usually have larger gaps so heat loss ocurrs and its harder to sustain your pile.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I had my parents over today to teach them to can     

We started with some grapefruit to water bath, then baby carrots to pressure can.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

It was a beautiful day today. I got out and worked on getting the gardens ready. I tried to turn my raised bed but I kept digging up frogs. They were hibernating I guess. I felt bad so I quit that. I worked on getting the beds in the greenhouse ready instead.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Dixie sure is enjoying the warmer weather. Why wasn't she inside watching the game?LOL


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

tambo... I love the expression on the brown chicken in the coop, the one giving you the stink eye: "Excuse me! Were you INVITED?"


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I translated it as every chicken looking at the camera thinking: Food???


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Dixie gave me the stinkeye all day because I wouldn't come play with her. She would play catch with that football all day if I would. I work a little throw the ball work a little throw the ball. She wears me out!!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

been getting to know the neighbors better, and getting more intel on the neighborhood...turns out my neighbors are permie freaks like us so we had much fun discussing plans and things that have worked. And also discovered Sepp Holzer comes to visit a big ol stone's throw up the road to give seminars(hugelculture, forest gardening).

finally jammed the blackberries. found a source for grown chicken 'rescue/adoption". Had a big windstorm that blew the gate off the chicken yard. 

Spent the last few days way up in the mountains, tramping and sliding in the snow and spooning in the coldcoldcold sleeping in the truck...got called "one of those" by a few at the alpine club we were visiting with friends. 

Gifts from the forest the past few days...a small new carpet sample, one yak tread, a brand new clean white bedsheet(which blew in from nowhere during the night and caught on the truck where we were bivo'd at a closed campground--which we had been wanting to go to goodwill etc to get fabric to make some game bags...), and a vw bug half moon hubcap to add to my pile of random patinaed metal junk that will someday be a sculpture.

Also found 50' of black irrigation pipe in the woods, hafta go back for it...


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

oh! and apprently chantarelles grow in the bank next to my house!!!! on my property ha! YES!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

wyld thang said:


> oh! and apprently chantarelles grow in the bank next to my house!!!! on my property ha! YES!


your stock price just went up !!


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Cleaned the coop out and spread the super food on my veggie gardens. Sure wish I could work it in but it's all still frozen.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Anyone use quest Chihuahua cheese? It's supposed to be a nice melting cheese so thought I might try it in the lasagna... what do you think?


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

It says it's like a soft white cheddar or monterey jack on wiki. Being a food weirdo I would.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Well I made one for dinner tonight using it and it was wonderful, will continue to use it. Also put some on tortilla chips and nuked them for 30 seconds and it melted and was very creamy. Didn't harden up either. Liking this cheese.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Lambing season is here, so for the next 2 weeks I wont be sleeping much. I'm excited and nervous. I just want everyone to be healthy and safe.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I hope all goes well for you Fowler, Sending Good vibes/hugs your way!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Fowler said:


> Lambing season is here, so for the next 2 weeks I wont be sleeping much. I'm excited and nervous. I just want everyone to be healthy and safe.


 Good luck. And of course, a cold front with high winds is probably headed your way.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Fowler said:


> Lambing season is here, so for the next 2 weeks I wont be sleeping much. I'm excited and nervous. I just want everyone to be healthy and safe.



DON'T FORGET THE PICTURES!!!!!!!!

Wittle baby wambs are so cute.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

You are right Ramblin!!, it was super windy and cold this morning. It really sucked that I had to get fully dressed to go out to the barn.

Thanks everyone, my daughter had twins and I am completely alone furing this lambing season, wish my luck and health of my babies and momma's.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Blech! I went to upload a pic with DD and one of the most viewed pics was on display. Some woman's head on some topless dudes body. I just cancelled because the kids like to go there to view pics and they don't need to see that kind of garbage. Just a snow pic. Lot of snow here. Oops edited to add that is the standard photobucket most viewed pics that everybody sees when they go to upload pics.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Well I hadn't planned it but I had to do some plumbing. No frozen pipes. Kinda sorta self inflicted broken pipe. Flooded part of the kitchen. What a mess. Luckily I had the parts to fix it. Well I hope it's fixed I'm not sure yet. Keep your fingers and toes crossed that it's fixed please.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Ugh, tambo, no fun!! Quick question: Copper or PVC? If copper, two words: Shark bite!!


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

tambo said:


> Well I hadn't planned it but I had to do some plumbing. No frozen pipes. Kinda sorta self inflicted broken pipe. Flooded part of the kitchen. What a mess. Luckily I had the parts to fix it. Well I hope it's fixed I'm not sure yet. Keep your fingers and toes crossed that it's fixed please.


I loathe plumbing...keeping my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Best wishes Tambo.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

PVC. I wish I had someone here to be in the house when I turn the water back on. Too tired for flood #2.

Thanks y'all I hope this works.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

PVC is like tinker toys with smelly glue... I'll bet you did just great.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I did get purple fingers and nails out of it. Lol

I'm working 8 hrs M-F right now instead of 12 hrs. 2 on 2 off and every other weekend. I sure would be great to have a hot shower before work tomorrow and not have to take a day off to get it fixed again.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Used the purple cleaner. Yup, I got some too. The good thing is your pressure is probably not as high as a site built home's would be. So, it doesn't take long for the glue to set up on 3/4 or 1/2 in PVC.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

How long do you think it will take for the glue to dry? It's been an hour so far. If I got to wait very long I'm just going to wait until tomorrow when I get home. I will have to take a bird bath in the morning.

It is CPVC


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

As long as you cleaned it well, applied the glue uniformly, and held the pieces firmly together so they wouldn't slide apart while the glue initially dried, I would think it should be ready now. Turn your water on just a little. Not all the way on. You can hear it flow through the pipe. When that sound stops, check it. Then, if you don't see/feel any leak, turn it on the rest of the way. Use a piece of napkin or tissue to dab at the repair. It's easy to see if there's any water weeping through, that way


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Should be dry in a matter of minutes, so I'd turn on the water. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

tambo, Those Shark Bite fittings Raeven mentioned are good for cpvc too. More expensive though. I used them in between my tankless water heater and the cpvc piping I plumbed to it. Small diameter pvc or cpvc doesn't take long to dry at all.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that stuff doesn't take very long to dry for sure. well I guess that's it for shovelling tonight. just did the last scrape. the storm seems to be abating. still windy though. tomorrow is refuse day. I have my bin down by the car. can't put it out because the street and sidewalk ploughs haven't been through yet and I had that experience before where they buried it. they'll go by around 3am and i'll see the lights in my bedroom. i'll just go out then and do enough shovelling to move out my bin. it's been a hard 24 hours. tomorrow the sun is suppose to shine. ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Nope no go.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Did it come apart tambo? Or is the repaired part still leaking?


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Leaking at both joints. One was glued and one was threaded.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Are you going to try again tonight or wait till tomorrow? PM?


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Tomorrow. Going to Lowes. I had about a half inch of pipe above a T that goes to the dishwasher. Now I will have to cut it below the T and redo everything I guess. What do they say plumbing is a three trip minimum. Joy Joy


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Good luck.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Finally had a calf drop this morning. Number 4 came in with a nice sized (read that as smallish) baby. She's finished the afterbirth, cleaned up the calf, and is now blocking the wind while the calf dries off. She's a good mom.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

I feel for you Tambo. We just spent three days of plumbing. First the well house, then under the house. I **think** it is all fixed now. I certainly hope so. It wouldn't hurt my feelings if we NEVER had to do that again. Hope you get yours done without further incident

Mary


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

what's going on here is mostly baking.i just got my internet back after 2 days. I was sitting in the living room watching the street plough go by at 12am. I saw it all before it happened really. wires hanging low across the street. I though "oh,oh he's going to hit and drag" heard this god awful scrunching and slapping sound on the corner of the house where everything was being pulled out. I did do one thing wrong though . picked the broken wire up in my hand to move it in off the road. it could have been the power line for all I knew.

everything seems to be happening this month. part of the chimney fell off in the wind last week. I fell through the mirror in the wardrobe while resting one hand while trying to get my rubber boots off with the other.(that's good for 7 years bad luck right there) my friend was diagnosed with lung cancer and only has 7 or so months .every thing is back in place now but my stars! I have done so much baking my son has to come in and take it off my hands on the weekend. when I'm stressed I bake! ~Georgia


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

CountryWannabe said:


> I feel for you Tambo. We just spent three days of plumbing. First the well house, then under the house. I **think** it is all fixed now. I certainly hope so. It wouldn't hurt my feelings if we NEVER had to do that again. Hope you get yours done without further incident
> 
> Mary


Glad you have yours fixed. The bad thing about mine is it was all self inflicted. Yes it needed to be fixed but nothing that couldn't have waited until Spring. 

Now I ask myself. Just how many stupid things can a person do while fixing the first self inflicted problem. More than I care to share believe me. Luckily nothing too bad in the big scheme of things I hope. I'm still holding my breath on that.

I still have issues but they can wait until Spring except the line to the hot water of my faucet is leaking. I keep going back and forth telling myself you don't need hot water!! I have to fix it but it is like touching an electric fence. I really don't want to touch it!! Lol


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

newfieannie said:


> I have done so much baking my son has to come in and take it off my hands on the weekend. when I'm stressed I bake! ~Georgia



Georgia I need to come up there by you--when I'm stressed, I eat. LOL

{{hugs}} to you sweetie. Hang in there. There's a new month just around the corner. One that will bring you all the good luck I hope!


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

If I ate a tenth of what Georgia cooks I'd be big as a barn. But I sure like looking at it via photos - food porn? LOL!

Wishing you a better month upcoming Georgia, and for Tambo to get her plumbing issues sorted forthwith.

~ST


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

you know of course, I don't eat all that food. I just have to make something every day. it's a hobby for me. has been as long as I can remember.(it might be a sickness for all I know) my son was coming to carry it off tomorrow but he called at 8am and said he was coming today instead because of the heavy rain forecast for tomorrow. he came around 12 noon. had a little chat for a couple hours, a few hugs and he took off. took him 4 trips out to his truck loaded down. he also absconded with my lemon roll I had for tomorrow. (mere trifle to make another though)don't know what he will do when I'm gone. anyway now I have lots of room to start again. ~Georgia.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Lucky, lucky son!!!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

newfieannie said:


> you know of course, I don't eat all that food. I just have to make something every day. it's a hobby for me. has been as long as I can remember.(*it might be a sickness for all I know*) my son was coming to carry it off tomorrow but he called at 8am and said he was coming today instead because of the heavy rain forecast for tomorrow. he came around 12 noon. had a little chat for a couple hours, a few hugs and he took off. took him 4 trips out to his truck loaded down. *he also absconded with my lemon roll* I had for tomorrow. (mere trifle to make another though)don't know what he will do when I'm gone. anyway now *I have lots of room to start again. *~Georgia.


Georgia, I like your attitude. It's so refreshing. That's good stuff, there. LOL


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanks to SimplerTimez, I made up a batch of vanilla bean infused whipped coconut oil body butter. This stuff is absolutely amazing! Thanks, ST!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

rkintn said:


> Thanks to SimplerTimez, I made up a batch of vanilla bean infused whipped coconut oil body butter. This stuff is absolutely amazing! Thanks, ST!


Well, tell how you did it, I want to smell good too! No really, do you mind sharing? I'd like to try it.

Jackie


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

rkintn said:


> Thanks to SimplerTimez, I made up a batch of vanilla bean infused whipped coconut oil body butter. This stuff is absolutely amazing! Thanks, ST!


Glad I could help  Scent is an amazing thing for lifting the spirits and making one feel beautiful inside and out.

~ST


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

It's so easy you will be mad at me lol. I put coconut oil in a small bowl and cut up and added one vanilla bean. I put it in my crockpot on low over night. The next morning I took out the VB pieces. Here's the tricky part: let the coconut oil firm up but don't let it get too hard. Silly me stuck it in the fridge and I then had to let it warm back up a little bit. When it's solid but still kinda soft, use a mixer and beat it for 6 to 7 minutes. I started on low and bumped it up a little as time ran out. I found some cute jars at Walmart yesterday. I got 4 for $6 and my mixture filled up 3 full and one half full. That's it! Easy peasy! Whipping it keeps it from becoming rock hard. Since coconut oil has a low melting temp, if you keep your house pretty warm you can store it in the fridge. You don't want it to liquefy if you can help it.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Jaclynne said:


> Well, tell how you did it, I want to smell good too! No really, do you mind sharing? I'd like to try it.
> 
> Jackie


I sent you a PM Jackie as well.

~ST


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Here's a pic of the little jars. I has my youngest daughter take them. She place a juice glass next to one to give an idea if the jar size.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I got up, got my coffee dranked and started in on my water problems. I got a new faucet and water lines installed and no leaks so far. My water saga is over for a while. 

Plumbers earn every dollar they charge. I wouldn't do that for a living for nothing. My knees and left side will never be the same I'm sure of it.

Good to know I can if I have to.

Dixie has been giving me the stinkeye all morning because I won't go out and I wouldn't let her under there with me so I'm off to play with my baby girl for awhile. This mess can wait a little while longer.

It's tee shirt weather here today.

I hope everyone has a blessed day!!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

tambo said:


> I got up, got my coffee dranked and started in on my water problems. I got a new faucet and water lines installed and no leaks so far. My water saga is over for a while.
> 
> Plumbers earn every dollar they charge. I wouldn't do that for a living for nothing. My knees and left side will never be the same I'm sure of it.
> 
> ...



Aaaaannnnnndddd tomorrow we will be back in long johns A high of 24 degrees is predicted after today's predicted high of 58! GRRRR! I'm ready for spring!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Me too!!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Windchills to -50 tomorrow but today it "warmed up" enough to snow, and I let the outdoor bunnies take turns playing in the run.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Thank you SimplerTimez and rkintn, great instructions!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Doing some freelance work today. 

Yesterday I was wrangling 7 yards of some really luscious purple terry cloth to make a new robe. Got it all cut out and just need to sew it up. Still debating about doing some embroidery on it--just the pockets.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

do try to post a pic. when it's finished Leslie. use to always make my own and for friends. I haven't made one for years now. bought one last year from LLBean with a hood. I love purple. most I wear fall and winter is purple and black. ~Georgia.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

There is bud break on my fuchsias, the rhubarb is swelling, I have croci. Time to plant early cool season crops in a couple of weeks: Peas, broccoli, Brussels sprouts, onions, spinach, lettuce. Too early to tell if my artichokes made it through that brutally cold early December.

I lost an azalea and several of my rhododendrons took a beating... everything else appears to have survived.

I'm looking forward to getting into the garden!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Raeven said:


> There is bud break on my fuchsias, the rhubarb is swelling, I have croci. Time to plant early cool season crops in a couple of weeks: Peas, broccoli, Brussels sprouts, onions, spinach, lettuce. Too early to tell if my artichokes made it through that brutally cold early December.
> 
> I lost an azalea and several of my rhododendrons took a beating... everything else appears to have survived.
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting into the garden!


So, your winter is essentially over? How long is the growing season there?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

No, not over. We always get this little tantalizing break in the weather around this time of year... but it's a 50/50 chance I can plant cool season crops and they'll be ok. Some will make it through anything: Onions, peas, Brussels sprouts. Others may make it or they may not, depending on how nasty the weather gets again after the spring tease.

I've been here 9 years, and I still fall for it almost every time. 

My actual last frost date is May 15th, first frost date is October 15th. I can usually push those limits, however.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Sure Raeven. Rub it in that you have the harbingers of Spring spranging by you, while the rest of us are freezing our collective tushies off.

:grump:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh, the truth is, I hate it when this thread drops off Page 1, too.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Picked up 28 pasture posts for the garden/orchard fence yesterday. Took an hour and twenty minutes to get up to Ballground to get them but over five hours to get back home. But the trip back did include a pit stop at my sister's house and then another stop to feed her son's (my nephew's) livestock (a dog and cat). As soon as I got home and comfortable next to the fire, my brother showed up. We had to go pull his wife's car up a steep icy hill to get it home. We pulled out another half dozen or so vehicles while we were there. On a positive note, I took the truck and my brother took the tractor. It was a nice three mile drive in the country on a snowy eve.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Raeven said:


> There is bud break on my fuchsias, the rhubarb is swelling, I have croci. Time to plant early cool season crops in a couple of weeks: Peas, broccoli, Brussels sprouts, onions, spinach, lettuce. Too early to tell if my artichokes made it through that brutally cold early December.
> 
> I lost an azalea and several of my rhododendrons took a beating... everything else appears to have survived.
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting into the garden!


Oh I'm jealous.... My ground is frozen solid still. Although oddly we are having rain today...... In Bend the robins are everywhere.....?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I have flocks of them living in my trees and pasture, too, Echoes. My cats are in Robin Hog Heaven, I'm sorry to say. Yet another sign that spring draws near!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

most I have done all week is snow shovelling. I was at the end of my rope yesterday trying to keep up. then the plough pushed it all back in again. my back was killing me and I hadn't done hardly any house work. I decided enough was enough. I gave in which is so hard for me. was pondering who I would get. went to get the mail and found a flyer. called him this morning and he was here in half an hour.

what a good job he did and surely saved my back. it's such a small world . he is from my home town. it is a church group made up of a bunch of men (maybe women too) they do just about everything. carpentry ,electrical work, painting etc. I need all of that. I have found it so hard to get odd jobs done around here. just some things that I can't do. anyway it only cost me 40 dollars. best 40 I ever spent. he has been hired for the rest of the winter. it's time I stopped pretending I'm Sampson. I can concentrate more now on other things. ~Georgia.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

newfieannie said:


> he has been hired for the rest of the winter. it's time I stopped pretending I'm Sampson. I can concentrate more now on other things. ~Georgia.



Good for you Georgia. Now can we expect more photos of food from you? Hmmm?


----------

